# Haunted Christmas theme?



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

I work at one of r he big box hardware stores and last night I was stocking Christmas decorations. (Yeah. I'm disguised that they're out already too.) It was late, the store was closed, pretty much empty, and the lights were dimmed. I was in the middle of a small forest of artificial trees when one of the decorations nearby spontaneously lit up and started playing Jingle Bells. It was very creepy and got me thinking. There's a handful of scary Christmas movies out there, but has anyone ever tried a Christmas themed haunt? Murderous snowmen, killer Christmas trees, a cannibal Claus . . . It could be a lot of fun, but is there a way to do it so that it isn't just some non sequitur scene thrown into a haunt? I can't imagine that a haunt that was Christmas from start to finish would go over all that well for halloween. Nor do I see a lot of people lining up for one in December.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some of the members here have done Nightmare Before Christmas-themed haunts, which makes for the perfect transition from Halloween to the Christmas season


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

[Smacks forehead with palm] That's obvious enough that I'm kind of embarrassed I didn't think of it.


----------

